# clipless pedals wanted (used0



## photography27 (6 Sep 2010)

hi everybody,
i have a secteur and still have the normal pedals on it, i am considering buying clipless pedals, but not sure i am confident with them, so i'mlooking for a used pair that either somebody is throwing out or selling cheaply, i will pay postage etc..
thanks in advance
mik


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2010)

photography27 said:


> hi everybody,
> i have a secteur and still have the normal pedals on it, i am considering buying clipless pedals, but not sure i am confident with them, so i'mlooking for a used pair that either somebody is throwing out or selling cheaply, i will pay postage etc..
> thanks in advance
> mik




Hey, photo, you won't be confident from the word go as it usually takes some time to get used to them. The pedals are easy to come by I would think but you'll also need the shoes and cleats.


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Sep 2010)

photography27 said:


> i am considering buying clipless pedals, but not sure i am confident with them, so i'mlooking for a used pair




As rich p has said they are quite cheap. I got a pair of M520's for £20 off ebay Wiggle also sell them the same price and I would buy from them if I was to get them now. I also got these from EBC as my first clipless pedal for my MTB thinking I could use them with ordinary shoes if I needed to but have only ever ridden it clipless since fitting them.
You haven't said what type of riding you do but if you want to get off and walk about MTB shoes are what you should go for. Wiggle do the dhb M1 I don't know what they are like but I've got the R1 and find them pretty good. You'll need to get shoes whatever pedals you go for. My first shoes were Lidl MTB shoes. I haven't seen the Aldi shoes this year (I might have missed them) so they might be along anytime now.

Rich also said it can take some time to get used to them. If you have used toe clips and straps like I did you should find them a lot easier as you already had the mindset to think about unstrapping in advance. A lot of folks on here have been telling stories of "_clipless moments_" but I found that slackening off the tension and I've been able to get out no problem. Not had to do an emergency stop yet though so there is still time  .


----------



## montage (7 Sep 2010)

If you have a road bike, get road pedals rather than mtb pedals, as you will only end up wanting to upgrade in the future anyway. £35 on ebay can get you a pair of SPD-SL pedals which are easy enough to use...you will love them!


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2010)

montage said:


> If you have a road bike, get road pedals rather than mtb pedals, as you will only end up wanting to upgrade in the future anyway. £35 on ebay can get you a pair of SPD-SL pedals which are easy enough to use...you will love them!




Not necessarily, Monty, it might depend on usage. I have road pedals on the bike I race around Sussexon, but mtb ones on my second bike I use for shopping etc so I can walk around town in touring shoes.


----------



## montage (7 Sep 2010)

rich p said:


> Not necessarily, Monty, it might depend on usage. I have road pedals on the bike I race around Sussexon, but mtb ones on my second bike I use for shopping etc so I can walk around town in touring shoes.




This is true


----------



## andyhunter (10 Sep 2010)

i have a pair of used time rxs ulteam carbon ti pedals with two pairs of cleats that i have not used since the time i clic carbon ti pedals were released if your interested in quality  also if you need roadie shoes i have a quality used 09 pair of specialized s works shoes white/black.


----------



## photography27 (10 Sep 2010)

andyhunter said:


> i have a pair of used time rxs ulteam carbon ti pedals with two pairs of cleats that i have not used since the time i clic carbon ti pedals were released if your interested in quality  also if you need roadie shoes i have a quality used 09 pair of specialized s works shoes white/black.



how much do you want?


----------



## Ben M (11 Sep 2010)

shimano mt520s £20 from wiggle
cheap shoes £20 from aldi this thursday

job's a good 'un.


----------



## andyhunter (14 Sep 2010)

photography27 said:


> how much do you want?




time pedals £50
specialized shoes £50

+ what ever postage comes to when boxed up and wrapped up then il know the exact weight to work out postage but postage is cheap enough standard or recorded.


----------



## gaz (9 Oct 2010)

I have a set of Shimano SPD pedals i don't need, one side has the clip in one side is flat. If you are interested PM me and i can send you pics.


----------

